# Wiring on 1948 302



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Working on my 1946 302. Everything working except the smoker and headlight. Traced the wiring and found a small strand of wiring sticking from the top eyelet of the 4-hole plug-in. The only wiring diagram I have found is on the RFG website and it shows wiring from that top spot to the e-unit. But if that's correct there would be no way to completely separate the engine and tender. 

Does anyone have any ideas or correct wiring??


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

daveh219 said:


> Working on my 1946 302. Everything working except the smoker and headlight. Traced the wiring and found a small strand of wiring sticking from the top eyelet of the 4-hole plug-in. The only wiring diagram I have found is on the RFG website and it shows wiring from that top spot to the e-unit. But if that's correct there would be no way to completely separate the engine and tender.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas or correct wiring??


A couple of questions... What wiring diagram are you looking at on the RFG site??.... Are you sure your 302 is from 1946?? I think the earliest 302 is from 1948...Picture??.. I've been using the PortLines wiring diagrams for years with zero problems, and I think their diagrams are visibly better...JMHO.


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Yes, that extra wire gets soldered in place and the only way to seperate the loco and tender is to unsolder it. The extra wire is a direct feed for the smoke and headlight. My 282 is wired the same way. However, the 302 I have does not have that extra wire so I'm curious as to exactly what you have. I've only seen it on some of the Pacifics, not Atlantics.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The 1953 302 was cataloged with red glowing smoke. These will have a white painted stack interior and a red plastic smoke tube in the stack. The engines with red glowing smoke have the 5 wire connection between the engine and the tender. Any 5 wire wiring diagram (without tender whistle) will be correct for repairing the engine. You are correct in that it is necessary to unsolder the 5th wire to separate the engine from the tender on 5 wire engines.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Well I've got the full Class A group here...first Flyer...it is the 1948 with the wire handrails. I was/am using the wiring diagrams using the "General 5 wire diagram; Longle...I realized this is different from the older 302's because I've got a couple of them.

Lastly...hopefully you all can see the pics I took...sorry for out of focus pics

Thanks


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That is a die cast engine as you stated so it was manufactured as a 4 wire engine. The fiber plug board looks like it was taken from a 5 wire engine during a past rebuild of this 302. It has the characteristic red paint dot and the remnant of the solder terminal on the board. With this board you have the option to rebuild it in its original 4 wire configuration or with the newer 5 wire setup. The tender wiring must be modified to suit which one you choose. Both are shown on the Portlines website.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The 2 wiring diagrams are VERY different, so be careful..My 4-piece boiler 302's do not have the 5 wire jack panel, my 302AC's also do not have the 5 wire panel, but my bake-lite 302's, in some cases, DO have the 5 wire panel. What the heck was Gilbert thinking??.. I just bought a new to me 4-piece boiler 302 on ebay last week, expecting it to come next week... Pictures will follow.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

FLYER...do you ever sleep??? LOL :hah:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

daveh219 said:


> FLYER...do you ever sleep??? LOL :hah:


I get up between 3-4am, and take my first nappy at around 8am. Around 1pm, I take another power nap for about an hour. I then go to bed around 9-10pm. So I catch little bits of sleep all around the clock,lol...As I get older, sleep during the night sometimes gets hard. I don't drink or do drugs, and I quit smoking years ago.I'm just basically a fat, balding, grumpy old man who likes trains and hotrods...:smilie_daumenpos:...And talking to my buddies here on the forum...:thumbsup:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Funny, you do not sound grumpy on the MTF. However I am not sure you have enough vices. 
I have limited my muscle car activity to watching auctions on TV and visiting the car club meet on Saturday mornings. I do however collect and appreciate wine and Scotch. Occasionally I still golf but no more club membership.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> Funny, you do not sound grumpy on the MTF. However I am not sure you have enough vices.
> I have limited my muscle car activity to watching auctions on TV and visiting the car club meet on Saturday mornings. I do however collect and appreciate wine and Scotch. Occasionally I still golf but no more club membership.


My youngest son collects Jack Daniels special blends/products.. He has quite a collection.. I'm not grumpy,lol..I try to look at life this way...."it's easy to be a a++hole, it's hard to be a nice guy, that takes work".


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

I had a sergeant on the force while I was riding a HD cycle. He told me "I want you to go out and meet as many a##holes as you can!" Why, I asked innocently? "Because then I know your doing your job." First stop I made I got my a## kicked by a drunken [email protected]@hole. Needless to say he went to jail and I went on...

Nothing bad about a##holes ... you just need a backup when you talk to them... 

Oh...by the way, haven't gotten around to rewiring that 302 yet...a nice "Northern" landed on my doorstep...


----------

